# Landing net reccomendation?



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Can anyone reccomend a decent short-handled landing net for the yak? Will be for esturary species up to medIum sized salmon & kings (with any luck!) I use an environet when land based and thought about getting the short handled version but thought it might be too heavy to hold and control one-handed. What do other people use for similar species?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

A lot of punters are using the Fastnet Fly:

http://www.flybridge.com.au/fastnet.html


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

good advice. i use the same length net in my stinkboat as i do on the yak. the extra reach is handy when you are in a sitting position.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Paul
Stick with the environet as the mesh type will cause you grief as in when a flatty rolls around it will take you some time to untangle and eventualy have to cut your lure free leaving holes in your mesh net..
I cut my enviro net handle down to suit ,a few dollars extra but worth it..


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

I was worried about my normal environet being a bit of a sail as Lazy said. Or being too long and top heavy to keep in the rod rest.
I should add that I don't have my yak yet - a have a hobie revo on order - so don't know what it's going to be like in practice.

The Fastnet Fly looks interesting, as do the other Fastnet's actually - cheaper than environets too!

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Paul, Compleat Angler in the CBD have those Fastnets in the shop if you wanted to have a look or were reluctant to buy online. They are great in terms of ease of movement in the water. The only criticism I have with the "Fly" is that I wish it was a bit deeper. I lost a great flattie once when it did a somersault. The larger one may be the way to go, just not sure. The short handle is fine though, I don't think you need anything longer for a yak (consider your arm length also) and remember that's what they are designed for.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

ohagas said:


> Paul, Compleat Angler in the CBD have those Fastnets in the shop if you wanted to have a look or were reluctant to buy online.


Cool I'll try and pop over and check them out then. 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## bic (Feb 1, 2009)

I use an enviro net with a handle about 80cm long, great for sitting the fish on my lap without worrying about spike etc. The other good thing about the handle length is I will stick the handle under knees with the net in the water so the fish is in the water while I get camera etc. They normally sit quite still and i haven't had any jump out yet.

Cheers 
Gav


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Another vote for the Fastnet. Because it's open weave rubber it pulls through water much more easily than an EnviroNet, and lures don't tangle the way they do in a woven net. The Fastnet Large is good for big snapper, so kings should be fine too. You can cut down the handle if it's too long for you. The Fastnet Fly is the perfect size for bream etc, but watch out for the lanyard - I thought it was fixed internally to the handle. It isn't; it's just held through the rubber handle by a knot, and I lost mine when the lanyard knot pulled through.

Cheers,


----------



## skitterrye (Dec 2, 2008)

Gidday guys, I bought a similar net to the environet with a fixed handle. I shortened it to suit me, its worked a treat now for a couple of years and was cheaper than the fastnet or environet. I support mustrumr's comment on the lanyard.... had the same thing occur to me for a net I was using for trout...... tightlines... jG


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

in a good breaze i just hoist my environet,stuck trebles and all,and just coast.....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i had the fastnet fly, but alas it went to the bottom.
I haven't replaced it yet as i would like to find something similar that folded down. I find even these catch the wind.
They are great for squid, as the jigs come out easily


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I've changed from an environet for the reasons already stated, and changed to a berkeley net (similar to fastnet open rubber design). I shortened the handle, but as others have said, the longer handle could be an advantage at times.


----------

